# Look KeO carbon CrMo pedals --- need input please



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Finally building my '05 555 and am considering both Look KeO carbon pedals (CrMo - not Ti) or KeO Sprints.

I'd appreciate those of you who ride either of these pedals (for at least a season) to tell me of your experience. Reviews for the Carbon CrMo are either 5 of 5 or 1 of 5. Some had problems with the spindle actually fracturing.

Sprint's seem to be a better choice (both $ and lack of problem wise), but I need a black pedal and it appears they only come in a dark grey or red.

Do tell.

Thanks in advance.

Bill


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Put over 3500 miles on my Carbon Cromo's with no issues on my 05' 555 last year. They are now on my 565.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

My Keo Carbon Cromos have over 5000 miles on them. They are still as good as new.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a pair on one bike that have at least 6K miles on them. I just bought another pair for my new dry bike. Recommended.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Another thumbs up.....*

....for the Carbon Cromo's. 

- As a dealer/friend of Veltec with many pairs sold, I've not heard of any probs. with the Keo line.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Hve used the keo carb cromo for one full season- perfect. Now have them on all 3 road bikes.


----------

